# Profiteering from Nintendo's amiibos



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 15, 2015)

In a world of right and wrong, it is wrong that there's people who're only pre-ordering amiibos to profiteer from them, while the fans who actually want them are left in the crapper because they were only _slightly_ a minute late but in the end, it's just business. Nintendo and the retailers don't care who the product gets sold to as long as it's gone.

Edit:

I have had a change of heart and I won't be an asshole about it so the amiibos that I can pre-order for myself and whatnot I'll sell it back for the same price to those who might want.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't even can get a amiibo, here people geting lot and resell for the tripe or more of the price xp  just inporting a lot to have at a good priece, because the shipping is also hight ...
well I think for me just the common one if I get any chance someday


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sliter said:


> I don't even can get a amiibo, here people geting lot and resell for the tripe or more of the price xp just inporting a lot to have at a good priece, because the shipping is also hight ...
> well I think for me just the common one if I get any chance someday


 
Why not... would you like a Greninja, Sliter?


----------



## Sliter (Apr 15, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Why not... would you like a Greninja, Sliter?


 
would be nice XD but how much do you want in one?


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 16, 2015)

Scalping isn't anything new, especially with literally any slightly collectible Nintendo item. Does it really need a thread? I have a mountain of collectible crap.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sliter said:


> would be nice XD but how much do you want in one?


 
Standard price which is £10.99 plus whatever it costs to ship to Brazil.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't really see the point.

They are a relatively mass produced item with a ton of low quality products coming out. It's not like a "limited release" thing; they're making them to be sold in mass.

I mean if you want to buy a bunch of crap toys you can buy off a shelf at Toys R Us under the impression it'll be worth something someday then go for it, until then enjoy sitting on a mound of useless plastic.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> In a world of right and wrong, it is wrong that there's people who're only pre-ordering amiibos to profiteer from them



I disagree.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 17, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I disagree.


But due to those sellers they make it impossible for fans to get the amiibos they want for a reasonable price.

Amazon has upped their amiibo prices to £14.86 now.. it was gonna happen sooner or later.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> But due to those sellers they make it impossible for fans to get the amiibos they want for a reasonable price.
> 
> Amazon has upped their amiibo prices to £14.86 now.. it was gonna happen sooner or later.



Dog eat dog, law of the jungle, faster fingers win... 

If Nintendo cared they would produce more of them. Cheap plastic figures are not the hardest industrial process to master.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Standard price which is £10.99 plus whatever it costs to ship to Brazil.


 
well this price is almost the same of importing one from japan or USA, o3o so is relatively good xD now its deppent how much the shipping ... you can look it for me? maybe I can afford this XD


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 17, 2015)

I wonder how long the amiibo re-selling gravy train can last with the scalpers?


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 17, 2015)

Eh, the Amiibo fad will run its course just like everything else and then they'll show up on eBay for a few quid.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 17, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Dog eat dog, law of the jungle, faster fingers win...
> 
> If Nintendo cared they would produce more of them. Cheap plastic figures are not the hardest industrial process to master.


 
True that.



Sliter said:


> well this price is almost the same of importing one from japan or USA, o3o so is relatively good xD now its deppent how much the shipping ... you can look it for me? maybe I can afford this XD


 
I'll check on Monday. Been to the post office too many times this week already. 



Purple_Shyguy said:


> I wonder how long the amiibo re-selling gravy train can last with the scalpers?


 
As long as it keeps going out of stock and people are willing to pay high prices for them.



Blaze163 said:


> Eh, the Amiibo fad will run its course just like everything else and then they'll show up on eBay for a few quid.


 
Eventually that's what will happen. I sold Villager and Rosalina for £50 both of which cost me £10 a piece originally.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 18, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> I wonder how long the amiibo re-selling gravy train can last with the scalpers?


 
As long as Nintendo fans are stupid enough to keep buying them. Nintendo has an unfortunately loyal fanbase of lemmings. It's kinda scary.
Assuming Nintendo doesn't disappear off the face of the planet any time soon, Amiibos will probably continue to hold a bit of value. But cheaply made, ugly plastic figures can only sell for so much once Nintendo stops giving two shits about them and giving them no purpose to really exist.

I could be wrong though, Amiibos already have almost no purpose to begin with. One should not underestimate the stupidity of Nintenyearolds.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

I've seen amiibos for around $12.00 and $20.00 USD on eBay, though.
The $20.00 one was a Wii Fit Trainer amiibo, actually, and aren't those out of print?
I keep on trying to find cheap amiibos, and it seems to be pretty easy, actually. Looks like that's _never_ going to happen with Villager, though.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 18, 2015)

I like how people are both complaining that nintendo is going out of business because of low sales and at the same time complaining that they're selling the amiibo's faster than they can produce 'em. I can but imagine what kind of virtual bloodbath we would have had if wiiu's sold like early wii's or PS4's.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 18, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Dog eat dog, law of the jungle, faster fingers win...
> 
> If Nintendo cared they would produce more of them. Cheap plastic figures are not the hardest industrial process to master.


 
Actually,, man eat man , you don't see an pack of dogs/ wolves killing themselves, they hunt together and eat other animals... it just an excuse to say " Huehue Nature laws modafaka!", but is just human greed in action  in others words, if youw ant one and be fats enough to get it, it yours, but if you don't even want one but get a lot just to ressel latter, you are an ass xD  no nature involved , just a bit of luck and lots of greed :B



WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'll check on Monday. Been to the post office too many times this week already.


 
allright !




Hells Malice said:


> As long as Nintendo fans are stupid enough to keep buying them. Nintendo has an unfortunately loyal fanbase of lemmings. It's kinda scary.
> Assuming Nintendo doesn't disappear off the face of the planet any time soon, Amiibos will probably continue to hold a bit of value. But cheaply made, ugly plastic figures can only sell for so much once Nintendo stops giving two shits about them and giving them no purpose to really exist.
> 
> I could be wrong though, Amiibos already have almost no purpose to begin with. One should not underestimate the stupidity of Nintenyearolds.


Well this deppends .. some people really go crazy over stuff, but in another way is just a nice collectible, making the " rare" is just a way to give value, this happens with TCG and figure market/collectibes in general since forever õ3o  I can't say about quality but two I saw (yoshi and Pikachu) looked well amade for me õ3o, but the price isn't too high (if not count the resells)... but I don't know... here an common amiibo like Fox are sold from R$ 80 (about 26$, the dolar value is so high now argh) to R$300 (about 99$), and have people crazy to pay this! a friend of me did xAx


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> I like how people are both complaining that nintendo is going out of business because of low sales and at the same time complaining that they're selling the amiibo's faster than they can produce 'em. I can but imagine what kind of virtual bloodbath we would have had if wiiu's sold like early wii's or PS4's.


Nintendo figured out that the Wii U wouldn't sell too much at all during its lifetime so they thought of the amiibos, and well, it's a huge success!

The amiibos in UK have recently increased from £10.85/10.99 on ShopTo and Amazon to £13.56/£14.86 so the days of getting them for £10 a piece are disappearing, there's still Zavvi and Nintendo Store (same company) but they disappear in minutes.

Better to sell them off while the heat's still on otherwise years later their value will possibly decrease severely!

Edit: The Yarn Yoshi amiibos are (well, were) on pre-order for £16.99 and £19.86! It's increasing more and more.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Nintendo figured out that the Wii U wouldn't sell too much at all during its lifetime so they thought of the amiibos, and well, it's a huge success!


 
Even though my family doesn't currently have a Wii U, I wish it's lifetime would last longer than it will. Although, amiibos still would be a good idea if the Wii U sold more.


----------



## Osha (Apr 18, 2015)

It's asshole-ish behaviour but what can you do ? I managed to get my personal Amiibos at retail price, besides Shulk which I paid 30€ for, but since I really wanted one, I coughed the cash. I don't like that, but complaining about it sadly won't keep scalpers from doing what they're doing...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

I keep finding horrendously overpriced Ness amiibos on eBay.
Mainly talking about the first one.


Spoiler











They don't even use real stock images.
I don't like when people use stock images to begin with because I find it somewhat shady, but fake ones? That's even worse.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 18, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> In a world of right and wrong, it is wrong that there's people who're only pre-ordering amiibos to profiteer from them, while the fans who actually want them are left in the crapper because they were only _slightly_ a minute late but in the end, it's just business. Nintendo and the retailers don't care who the product gets sold to as long as it's gone.


Are you for real?



Vipera said:


> What a shitty title. I thought this was GBATemp, not Buzzfeed.
> As for the post:
> 
> - It's not Nintendo's fault that those pieces of shit of scalpers are ruining the game for everyone. Want to blame someone? Try to blame the fuckers who bought boxes just to resell them and make an illegal profit
> ...


 


Vipera said:


> It's not business, it's being an asshole. To do a business, you have to offer something. All you did was having the money to pre-order everything and now you are inflating the prices. I'm so glad the NES collectivism is dying over scalpers inflating prices too much.


----------



## bowser (Apr 18, 2015)

I will never ever buy an Amiibo anyway because to me it's as bad as DLC. So I'm unaffected by whatever prices they go for.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

I'd buy a Samus amiibo just so I could open train gates.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

Vipera @ Nintendo can indeed do something about it. A mass production of each wave.

You don't see Activision and Disney having issues with their Skylanders/Infinity figures, do you? You want one, you gotcha.


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'd buy a Samus amiibo just so I could open train gates.


Has that been confirmed, or did the guy just stick his subway card into an Amiibo?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Veho said:


> Has that been confirmed, or did the guy just stick his subway card into an Amiibo?


 
I don't know, I haven't actually checked that yet. I'll do that later.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 18, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Vipera @ Nintendo can indeed do something about it. A mass production of each wave.
> 
> You don't see Activision and Disney having issues with their Skylanders/Infinity figures, do you? You want one, you gotcha.


Nobody cares about Skylanders. They are action figures from one single serie of game. Amiibos have a wider range of games and they got a lot of interest.
They can produce only 1000 units, doesn't make the scalpers being less parasites. Leave people's hobbies alone and open a business, if you desperately want to make quick bucks. At least you will pay taxes.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I keep finding horrendously overpriced Ness amiibos on eBay.
> Mainly talking about the first one.
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh come on this is like whit they do with the prices here lol wtf  but is ness a rare or a common one?



Tomato Hentai said:


> I'd buy a Samus amiibo just so I could open train gates.


nice ahah I want to try it with buses of my city haha but firt I need a amiibo lolololo




Vipera said:


> Again, what's ruining everyone's game are the *scalpers*, and Nintendo can't do anything about it other than limiting the purchasable copies of 1-2 units. If there weren't any, you could play a fair game and have a chance of buying one without some loser trying to take money away from you just because he can. They are parasites and I can't believe some users are defending them. Why bother with opening a legit business when I can just buy everything off someone else's shelves and sell them by myself without paying a cent on taxes?
> It's childish to point fingers at Nintendo because parasites decide to ruin the game for everyone. They are offering a *limited* product you can find everywhere, without the fancy stuff on the cover.



I agee you there , but limiting buys isn't much, they can use  other name, other sites ... nintendo realy culd produce more but maybe with a demand? I Think they don't want tobe like NOA that keep wanting to sell old3DSXL with new "special verson" because there are much not sold, with everyone waiting the new 3DS relase forever, more than the gateway updates lol


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Sliter said:


> oh come on this is like whit they do with the prices here lol wtf but is ness a rare or a common one?


 
He's not out yet, and you could only get him via GameStop/EB Games pre-orders, but I've seen villager for cheaper than the first one in that screenshot.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 18, 2015)

but you guys are lucky, this happens only with the limited ones ... even comom amiibos here coust a hell from assholes that can import/travel to USA/europe/japan and come with a load of them :B(Or just act as proxy from an international store)
look:


Spoiler












This maybe don't look much because the dollar vale is very high for us now , but yes, it's hight for common not rare ones ¬3¬
the cheapest we find here is around 80~90 and with this price the seller probably are a proxy from a international store (in other words, don't have the product in hand and will import it to your home from somewhere you don't know)
btw, see any actual photo of the product there? oh yeah .. same they told above, they also can be fakes >w>


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

Veho said:


> Has that been confirmed, or did the guy just stick his subway card into an Amiibo?


Read on Kotaku when it first became popular that while it gave the green light it wouldn't let the user pass.



Vipera said:


> Nobody cares about Skylanders. They are action figures from one single serie of game. Amiibos have a wider range of games and they got a lot of interest.
> They can produce only 1000 units, doesn't make the scalpers being less parasites. Leave people's hobbies alone and open a business, if you desperately want to make quick bucks. At least you will pay taxes.


 
Skylanders have a variety of series too and whether they're popular or not that's not what matters, the concern is that Activision & Disney don't run into shortages like Nintendo does. Nintendo's aware of the situation and is riding the train.

If you weren't aware there was a time that Skylanders was the shit and kids everywhere wanted but then times changed. Same will eventually happen to the amiibos.

Btw, the Skylanders and Infinity figures have a lot more use in games than the amiibos. Amiibos unlock a suit for a Mii (MK8), power up (Smash), some content to use (HW), a mode (MP10) or a modified feature (CT). Infinity and Skylanders lets you use them as actual characters in their games and that's actually an awesome feature which I miss that the amibos don't have.

It'd have been really cool if the amiibos of each figure could've unlocked Captain Falcon, Mega Man, Sonic, Palutena, Pit, Dedede, Kirby and Greninja for Mario Kart 8 and so on.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Sliter said:


> but you guys are lucky, this happens only with the limited ones ... even comom amiibos here coust a hell from assholes that can import/travel to USA/europe/japan and come with a load of them :B(Or just act as proxy from an international store)
> look:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jesus christ.
Where are you looking, anyway? I don't think I've ever seen that site before.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Jesus christ.
> Where are you looking, anyway? I don't think I've ever seen that site before.


 
This is "mercadolivre", is like a south american ebay, but is hard really finding a good price here xD (and , I think, it don't work internacionally like ebay õ3o I mean , not at least inside south america lol)

also the price are in BRL (Brazilian ReaL [?])




WiiCube_2013 said:


> Btw, the Skylanders and Infinity figures have a lot more use in games than the amiibos. Amiibos unlock a suit for a Mii (MK8), power up (Smash), some content to use (HW), a mode (MP10) or a modified feature (CT). Infinity and Skylanders lets you use them as actual characters in their games and that's actually an awesome feature which I miss that the amibos don't have.
> 
> It'd have been really cool if the amiibos of each figure could've unlocked Captain Falcon, Mega Man, Sonic, Palutena, Pit, Dedede, Kirby and Greninja for Mario Kart 8 and so on.


 
It's really deppends the game, in codename steam you can unlock fire emblem characters , for example ... probably nintendo will do something, stuff with sonic or megaman for example would be hard to make then apears on mario kart (but would be awesome lol) but it's a nice idea .. and DLC that you can use more than one game and put in your self to admire lolololo
Also there on japan the " Touch! sudden famicon machine"(or something like that lol) that deppending of the kind of amiibo you unlock a game... not sure if it's a demo or full game, minigame or idk my japanese is bad lol


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ness is definitely going to be a rare amiibo and just today I saw one being sold for £30 but it can probably be sold for higher.

This is what Ness amiibo looks like in its packaging (from someone who already has him)








> It's really deppends the game, in codename steam you can unlock fire emblem characters , for example ... probably nintendo will do something, stuff with sonic or megaman for example would be hard to make then apears on mario kart (but would be awesome lol) but it's a nice idea .. and DLC that you can use more than one game and put in your self to admire lolololo
> Also there on japan the " Touch! sudden famicon machine"(or something like that lol) that deppending of the kind of amiibo you unlock a game... not sure if it's a demo or full game, minigame or idk my japanese is bad lol


 
You can unlock Mega Man and Sonic in Mario Kart 8 but only as Mii racing suits.

Also, it's really fucking cheap of Nintendo to only let people play a portion of a game for a physical DLC that costs £10/$12.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nintendos bible for producing amiibo's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_scarcity


----------



## Sliter (Apr 18, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Ness is definitely going to be a rare amiibo and just today I saw one being sold for £30 but it can probably be sold for higher.
> 
> This is what Ness amiibo looks like in its packaging (from someone who already has him)
> 
> ...


 
I know about suit but I mean the character itself  :/ everybody know that it would be far better (someone really like to play with mii on mariokart ? XD)

 about the amiibo looks good ... the only think is the eyes too big and a bit more far frome ach other than the artwork xD

I wonder who sculpted the main  figure to make the copies ... we never heard about these awesome people õ3o


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Ness is definitely going to be a rare amiibo and just today I saw one being sold for £30 but it can probably be sold for higher.
> 
> This is what Ness amiibo looks like in its packaging (from someone who already has him)
> 
> *snip*


 
I saw one for CAD $26.88 in total including shipping on eBay.
As far as I know, it could be fake since there are no actual pictures of the amiibo, but I'm going to risk it.


----------



## Bat420maN (Apr 18, 2015)

I have only paid over retail one time. For a Pit and Little Mac off of Ebay, they were 78 bucks for both. Then about a month later I bought them both again from Bestbuy for retail price. I have every amiibo out right now for North America, and plan to keep it that way. This wave scares me though with three exclusives and all on the same day. Got Jiggly already, have a plan in place for greninja, and I am pretty much lost on Ness. Exclusives suck but, by the looks of all your flags none of you have to deal with that bit of madness.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I saw one for CAD $26.88 in total including shipping on eBay.
> As far as I know, it could be fake since there are no actual pictures of the amiibo, but I'm going to risk it.


With only 5 days to go, that's probably the real deal. Looks identical.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> With only 5 days to go, that's probably the real deal. Looks identical.


 
Which one are you looking at?
I'm looking at this one, here.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Which one are you looking at?
> I'm looking at this one, here.


Wave 4.

They're going to be released next week in UK and I assume retailers such as ShopTo, Amazon and Zavvi (+ Nintendo Store, TheHut) will be dispatching them on or before the release date. I remember getting Mega Man & Sonic 3 days before its official release date.


----------



## Bat420maN (Apr 18, 2015)

Why are you guys searching auctions? It's not even out yet. Are you not able to get to a store?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Bat420maN said:


> Why are you guys searching auctions? It's not even out yet. Are you not able to get to a store?


 
The reason I am is because I'm very impatient, and won't be able to wait until the end of next month


----------



## T-hug (Apr 18, 2015)

Where did you preorder Ganondorf?


----------



## Bat420maN (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The reason I am is because I'm very impatient, and won't be able to wait until the end of next month


I don't open mine yet so I don't get those urges I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Bat420maN said:


> I don't open mine yet so I don't get those urges I guess.


 
I've also never bought an amiibo before, so that probably is a factor, too.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 18, 2015)

T-hug said:


> Where did you preorder Ganondorf?


 
It was like 4 or 5 days ago from Zavvi. Should've pre-ordered 2-3 more of Ganondorf.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2015)

so if you are selling them, how much would you sell the zero suit amiibo once it arrives


----------



## T-hug (Apr 18, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It was like 4 or 5 days ago from Zavvi. Should've pre-ordered 2-3 more of Ganondorf.


 
Yeah they are sold out 

[-EDIT-]

Just got him from GAME!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 21, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> so if you are selling them, how much would you sell the zero suit amiibo once it arrives


 
I'll let you have Zero Suit Samus for £10.99 + £5 shipping.



Sliter said:


> well this price is almost the same of importing one from japan or USA, o3o so is relatively good xD now its deppent how much the shipping ... you can look it for me? maybe I can afford this XD


 
I've checked and shipping to Brazil is same as US, £5. The amiibo's £10.99.

$23.79-ish (as per XE).


----------



## Sliter (Apr 21, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I've checked and shipping to Brazil is same as US, £5. The amiibo's £10.99.
> 
> $23.79-ish (as per XE).


 
Ow it's got more than expected XD 
btw one friend got interested on that, ca we ask 2 greninja? it gonna be the same shipping?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sliter said:


> Ow it's got more than expected XD
> btw one friend got interested on that, ca we ask 2 greninja? it gonna be the same shipping?


 
Two come to a total of £7.50 or something. Yeah, sure.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 25, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Two come to a total of £7.50 or something. Yeah, sure.


 
well my friend gave up XD I was counting on him to share the shipping fee :v lololo
But actaually I cant get it right now :/ It's not nice to ask you to keep it a time for me so idk :/ sorry

one friend on europe is interested, maybe he come to talk with you


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sliter said:


> well my friend gave up XD I was counting on him to share the shipping fee :v lololo
> But actaually I cant get it right now :/ It's not nice to ask you to keep it a time for me so idk :/ sorry
> 
> one friend on europe is interested, maybe he come to talk with you


Well, if he is interested then send me a PM or post in this topic.

I still have the 2 Greninja amiibos available for anyone who wants. The rest are all taken now -- 4 for me, 8 for a friend and 1 for a US Twitter dude.

Yeah, I'm not going to be an ass and sell them for 3-4 times the price like eBay sellers would even though I could.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 27, 2015)

I love my amiibos! My Ness is on the way. To date I have every AMIIBO going 

I even made an app to catalog my collection:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/amiibo-collectors-app-ive-been-working-on.387581/


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Apr 27, 2015)

I found about half a dozen Ness amiibo yesterday at a Target, and was so tempted to get one- just because I knew they were going to be a rarity. But ultimately, I came to my senses. They should be for people who actually want a Ness amiibo. Not some douche who just hoards valuable and/or rare things just for collectors' sake. I'm proud of not being that douche.


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2015)

Speaking of hoarding Amiibos so others can't buy them, there's a guy out there buying all Rosalinas in the world. 

http://www.destructoid.com/man-hate...-in-bulk-so-fans-can-t-have-them-285999.phtml 

Anyone have a Rosalina for sale?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2015)

"pre-order over 100"
Given that is not all that impressive a number I have to assume Nintendo's supply of the things has been capped something fierce.

On the other hand destructoid do seem to have caught the kotaku bug of late.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 29, 2015)

Veho said:


> Speaking of hoarding Amiibos so others can't buy them, there's a guy out there buying all Rosalinas in the world.
> 
> http://www.destructoid.com/man-hate...-in-bulk-so-fans-can-t-have-them-285999.phtml
> 
> Anyone have a Rosalina for sale?


 
That's @mariotehplum

According to Mario Party 10 Japanese website there's a new Rosalina amiibo coming so you might want to wait for that instead. It's very similar to Peach's amiibo of the Super Mario Collection.


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> According to Mario Party 10 Japanese website there's a new Rosalina amiibo coming so you might want to wait for that instead. It's very similar to Peach's amiibo of the Super Mario Collection.


Thanks for the heads up, but I'm not looking to buy, I was just making a joke about trying to scalp the hoarder guy for mega moneyz. But it's good to know.


----------



## Ka-Wing (Apr 29, 2015)

Where did you get the Jigglypuff?


----------



## Deleted member 361703 (Apr 29, 2015)

One thing everyone needs to consider is someone living paycheck to pay check will more than likely miss out because there are no rules to the amount one can buy, for example I worked at a local store just last week where we had whatever is available and we don't do preorders. One guy comes in and buys either 2 or all 4 of one character so its impossible to get anything unless you stock it then immediately take a break at that type of place. For consumers who walk in when that are off work the selection is damn near nothing. I'll never have marth or villager because we only got 4 on launch then another 4 randomly.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 29, 2015)

Ka-Wing said:


> Where did you get the Jigglypuff?


A friend of mine also pre-ordered a batch of the new amiibos so I'm guessing he can send you one. Keep in mind it'll be £13.33 (Amazon price) and whatever the cost is to Netherlands. To US an amiibo costs £5 so I suppose it'll be £3-4 to Netherlands.

You can always keep an eye on Amazon's listing to see when it'll pop up again: http://www.amazon.co.uk/amiibo-Smash-Jigglypuff-Nintendo-Wii/dp/B00VK8HT28.




HarEllis6202 said:


> One thing everyone needs to consider is someone living paycheck to pay check will more than likely miss out because there are no rules to the amount one can buy, for example I worked at a local store just last week where we had whatever is available and we don't do preorders. One guy comes in and buys either 2 or all 4 of one character so its impossible to get anything unless you stock it then immediately take a break at that type of place. For consumers who walk in when that are off work the selection is damn near nothing. I'll never have marth or villager because we only got 4 on launch then another 4 randomly.


 
Gameware.at has Marth's amiibo but it's around £21-ish (possibly more to US) so that'll probably not make you wanna buy it. I wouldn't.


----------



## Ka-Wing (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes. Please tell your friend that I'd like one and let him PM me please.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ka-Wing said:


> Yes. Please tell your friend that I'd like one and let him PM me please.


 
Turns out I have a spare Jigglypuff on my pre-order list and I forgot about it, so I take it you want it?

Initially it'll be £10.99 and the shipping, non-tracked £3-4's I guess.


----------



## Ka-Wing (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes I want it. Could you please PM me about the details? I can't PM you.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 1, 2015)

Ka-Wing said:


> Yes I want it. Could you please PM me about the details? I can't PM you.


I'll send you a PM now.


----------

